#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Απόφοιτος ή Φοιτητής Πολιτικός Μηχανικός για Εξ Αποστάσεως Ιδιαίτερα Μαθήματα

## GeoKoro13

Χαιρετώ την ομάδα!

Είμαι φοιτητής Structural engineer στο εξωτερκό και ενδιαφέρομαι να βρώ κάποιον για να κάνουμε μερικές συνεδρίες εξ αποστάσεως (Skype etc.). Είναι απαραίτητη η γνώση της αγγλική ορολογία γιατί σε αυτή είμαι εξοικειωμένος. 
Ενδιαφέρομαι για την περίοδο μετα τα μέσα Νοεμβρίου μέχρι τέλη Φλεβάρη σε πρώτη φάση. Ωστόσο είναι πολύ πιθανό να χρειάζομαι επικοινωνία κ μετά από αυτή την περίοδο. Κυρίως ενδιαφέρομαι για το direct stiffness method αλλά είναι αρκετά πιθανό να ανατρέξουμε κ σε άλλα topics.
Για πληροφορίες στείλτε μου email στο gkoroves@hotmail.com.

Ευχαριστώ,
Γιώργος

----------

